# HAITI | Projects & Construction



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Residential tower U/C



Skyven said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

New headquarters of the Ministry of Commerce




haitienmovement said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

New headquarters of the Interior Ministry



haitienmovement said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Supreme Court



haitienmovement said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Some other projects



haitienmovement said:


>





haitienmovement said:


>





haitienmovement said:


>





haitienmovement said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

more projects



haitienmovement said:


>





haitienmovement said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

and more:


administrative city



haitienmovement said:


>





haitienmovement said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Kinam hotel



haitienmovement said:


> --------


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Villa Creole, El Rancho - Port Au Prince, Haiti



haitienmovement said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Venezuela housing sponsored project


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Foreign Affairs Ministry*



BenjaminEli said:


> *Foreign Affairs Ministry*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Cote de Fer



BenjaminEli said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*ORPHELINAT ESPOIR D'ENFANTS -



BenjaminEli said:



CLIENT
FONDATION JACQUELINE LESSARD
IMAVISION

PÉRIODE DE RÉALISATION
2012

PARTENAIRES
ARCHITECTES DE L'URGENCE (AUC)

Click to expand...

*


BenjaminEli said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Caneye Elementary

Location: Croix-des-Bouquets, Haiti*



BenjaminEli said:


> Status: School Project


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Phoenix Stadium



BenjaminEli said:


> With soccer considered a national pastime of Haiti, the construction of Phoenix Stadium will create greater opportunities for training, competition and employment available to everyone in the country. Designed by architect Carlos Zapata of CZS, the $5M Phoenix Stadium will be constructed over rubble from the 2010 earthquake, and will include an elementary and middle school, dormitories, an edible garden, a lake filled with fish, and a compost and recycling plan"


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Official Haiti Reconstruction Plan Pt.1


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Mirebalais municipal market



BenjaminEli said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*National Parliament* 




BenjaminEli said:


>


----------



## BenjaminEli (May 17, 2013)

nice..i like the way haiti is rebuilding according to a comprehensive plan...

Alot of cities havent got a plan to build cultural buildings, they are just sticking retail towers anywhere...


:cheers: Kudos


----------



## Groningen NL (Dec 26, 2010)

Looks like this country receives quite some foreign investment (and foreign aid for most public buildings I asume, or does the gov have their own funds?), and the architecture is not that bad in most cases. 
Somehow threads about fast growing developing countries make me feel good about us humans, despite the fact that the world is an unequel warzone :cheers:


----------



## msquaredb (Jul 3, 2012)

Groningen NL said:


> Looks like this country receives quite some foreign investment (and foreign aid for most public buildings I asume, or does the gov have their own funds?), and the architecture is not that bad in most cases.
> Somehow threads about fast growing developing countries make me feel good about us humans, despite the fact that the world is an unequel warzone :cheers:


Agreed. Fantastic to see Haiti moving forward from such a devastating event. Very resilient people and country.


----------



## lochinvar (Jul 28, 2005)

After the devastation by the earthquake, Haiti is moving forward in the right direction.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Projects and Economy




fanatik23 said:


> China plans to invest $30 billion in Haiti’s infrastructure according to the Haitian Press Agency (AHP). This week the Mayor of Port-au-Prince, Youri Chevry, hosted the signing of an agreement between the Haitian company Bati Ayiti (Build Haiti), headed by former Senator Amos André, and the Southwest Municipal Engineering and Design Research Institute of China.
> 
> The agreement includes the construction of a 600 megawatt power plant to electrify Port-au-Prince, the construction of a new City Hall, markets, thousands of apartments, and eventually a railway from Port-au-Prince to the countryside. The center of the discussion was “the reconstruction of the main building of the Town Hall and the construction of several public contracts on the territory of the commune of Port-au-Prince,” according to LoopHaiti.
> 
> ...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Reconstruction 



ruru said:


> Cour Supérieure des Comptes et du Contentieux Administratif (CSCCA).





ruru said:


>


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Banque de la République d'Haïti (BRH) & Centre de Conventions de la Banque de la République d'Haïti.



ruru said:


> Banque de la République d'Haïti (BRH) & Centre de Conventions de la Banque de la République d'Haïti.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

National Palace



ruru said:


> The Republic of Haiti has launched an international contest to rebuild its ruined National Palace in Port-au-Prince
> 
> Open to locals and international teams led by a Haiti-based practice, the competition seeks proposals to rebuild the former official residence of the president of Haiti, which was reduced to ruins by a major earthquake seven years ago.
> 
> ...


----------

